# Tex's Daisy Modification



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

At one time I had six of these and use them in exhibitions for the audience to shoot. I now only have one left and I keep it for my collection. As you can see, I still shot it once in a while.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice . I wouldn't mind seeing more of your collection !


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I was lucky enough to get one of those modified Daisy P-51 Slingshots from Tex. It shoots great!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice mod on the daisy P-51.....Looks like a killer of a shooter..I really need to look in to one of those P-51 shooter's to modify

AKAOldmiser


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I like it! Nice mod, looks like it would handle heavy bands for hunting. Thanks Tex!


----------

